# Program Selection



## cainegchapman (23 Aug 2011)

I was looking over the application for the ROTP program, and I had a question about the "Program Selection".
When choosing a program, you must pick between one of three options:
- 30 Credit General
- 30 Credit with concentration
- 40 Credit with Major

What are the differences and similarities between each option? Which one is recommended?


----------



## yoman (24 Aug 2011)

cainegchapman said:
			
		

> I was looking over the application for the ROTP program, and I had a question about the "Program Selection".
> When choosing a program, you must pick between one of three options:
> - 30 Credit General
> - 30 Credit with concentration
> ...



You must take a 40 credit major as an ROTP/RETP student. UTP's are allowed to take the 30 credit degree's if they choose to do so (trade caveats apply). 



			
				OCdtRac said:
			
		

> You do not have to select any of these options until your 2-3 year of RMC as the first 2 years will be general courses in either Arts, Science or Engineering. You do however must chose a preferred subject that you wish to study for example MSS in the Arts program, but this does not determine what you will study in your 3rd and 4th year.



Sorry, this in incorrect. You start specializing in your second year so you will pick what program you want at the end of your first year (not prep year for our RMCSJ friends).


----------



## yoman (25 Aug 2011)

OCdtRac said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I was under the impression that your first and second year were quite general but this must be confusion from the fact that there are prep, junior and senior students at RMCSJ.



They are fairly general but you still choose your program at the end of your first year. Both the junior and senior first years at RMCSJ will pick the degree they would like to pursue near the end of the academic year.


----------

